# 365 project



## AsgerT

Hey all 
I was thinking, I can not be the only doing a 365 day photo project. 1 picture each day in 2012.
I searched for a topic with this but I could not find any.

I started my self. My project can be seen here. » Project 365 "Blog-o-graphy" .
Please share yours as well. I think it's funny to see what other people gets out of a project like this.
I will make a list of the people who post their 365 project.
And i know it's 366 days this year, but i hope people get the idea anyways.



User name:​Where to follow​AsgerT​» Project 365 "Blog-o-graphy"DominantlyProject 365 - Dominant Photography-- Brandon Fischer


----------



## Dominantly

This is usually a very popular topic around this time of year, especially with all the new folks getting cameras for Christmas.

I attempted this last year and didn't make it all the way through. Not because I couldn't take a photo a day, I just decided I didn't want the shots to be forced (and they were in the beginning).

So now I am just finishing it slowly, and when it's done it will be printed as a hardcover table book showing a bit of how I've explored and grown.

Project 365 - Dominant Photography-- Brandon Fischer


----------



## AsgerT

Wow that is a great idea with the book! i check it out and add it when i'm on my computer


----------



## Dota

That's a tough job. Any penalties for incomplete days?  Can you make up days, if you miss one?


----------



## AsgerT

The picture have to be taken on the day, but it's okay to post it the Day after i will make a standard i missed it picture for the the days i miss.


----------



## momo3boys

I'm actually doing this with some friends on Facebook. I'm a procrastinator though so we're starting Sunday. When I start the page I'll upload the link. Should be interesting. Some of my friends are semi-pro and others have their first decent camera.


----------



## AsgerT

looking forward to follow you


----------



## gizmo69

Interesting challenge, i think you should do a specific topic, maybe ask to the administrator ? I am still woring on le miracle de la grossesse project, where i have to find some ideas about pregant women.


----------



## cmariee

I absolutely love this idea


----------



## DeniseLiv

I am doing a 366 Project, as well! I attempted one last year, but fell short a few months before the end. I update my blog every few days with new photos for my project. You can check it out here if you'd like: Cup Of Ice 

Good luck on your project! This is going to be a great year! =)


----------



## Dominantly

Has anyone ever done it correctly, and finished one?


----------



## AsgerT

It's my first try


----------



## kencarquez

just registered here. looking for some cool sites about the 365 project. first time to try too! hopefully, we can have the drive to complete it til day 366!!! 

Nivek's 365 Project


----------



## Hina

Good luck! it's a very tough project and has become very popular as well..
Hope you get to finish it, cause i only managed to take pictures everyday for one month and  then i got sorta tired of it. More like getting "forced" to take pictures rather than enjoying the time taking them.. C:


----------



## krae

I got my camera last year (2010) for Christmas (olympus pen epl-1) but didn't really start using it and learning anything about it until this year  I am brand new to manual and to photography in general - so I started a 365 challenge as well. So far so good! I am definitely learning and I love that I am getting to know my camera (although I'd be the first to admit I have a LONG way to go!) Good luck with your project! (i won't post any pics just yet - I don't know the appropriate section of the forum to post them in and I am SUCH a beginner I know that most of the feedback would be more negative then constructive anyways)


----------



## Aleister

I'm pretty new to photography and not nearly so ambitious.  I chose to go with a Project 52, so I only need to get one photo a week.  Baby steps, I guess.


----------



## woodyracing

this is an awesome idea, really inspired me!  I'm brand new to this but I'm doing one picture a day for a year.  I was originally going to do a 30 day thing but this will hopefully be a lot better.  I'm spending the month of July in Italy so that will add some really interesting photos to the mix, I think.   Only on day 5 now and hoping the photos will get better as I learn more throughout the project.  The book idea is really awesome


----------



## 512_SIR II

I'm 24 days into this project and it's way more fun than I thought it would be. Some days are tougher than others, but I think it's the days that are tough that make my brain really think and that's what I enjoy about this whole thing. Here is mine 365 Day Photo Project - a set on Flickr


----------



## JWellman

Dominantly said:


> Has anyone ever done it correctly, and finished one?


I have!  I didn't hear about the project until late in the month last year so it's technically not January 1st to December 31st, but I did the entire 365 days. My project ran from January 29, 2011- to yesterday. It was an awesome feeling when it was over...kind of bittersweet. Today it felt really strange not getting my camera out of the bag. A day or two of resting is probably all I'll need. 

And yes, I took a photo every single day...no snagging any from previous collections (which was tempting on days when I just didn't feel like messing with it).

I've heard the comment so many times, "I didn't finish the project because the photos seemed 'forced.' 

I simply don't agree with that statement. Yes, I had days when I was grasping at straws but the other 300+ days taught me how to use my camera and to see things around me in a whole new light.

Would I do the project again? Possibly, but it won't be this year! I've had enough for the moment.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I'm telling you Jess! Do a 730!

I am going to miss seeing your images every day!

You should be so proud of how you progressed!


!!!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

BTW, it seems the OP only made 15 days. :meh:


----------



## JWellman

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I'm telling you Jess! Do a 730!
> 
> I am going to miss seeing your images every day!
> 
> You should be so proud of how you progressed!
> 
> 
> !!!


Thanks so much Bitter!:hug:: 
I should have done it but next time I would like to do Jan 1st - Dec 31st! We'll see how I feel at the end of the year.  I should have at least done a weekly photo but I didn't plan that right either.


----------



## JWellman

Bitter Jeweler said:


> BTW, it seems the OP only made 15 days. :meh:


Poor guy! 

People don't realize how time consuming the project is until they've been at it a few weeks.


----------



## momo3boys

My friends and I are at day 22 now. A few have used old pictures when they were sick but most of us have been taking pictures every day. Some of mine have been to just record a moment, and others I've really put some thought and energy into it. Either way, I can't wait to keep learning and know that I've finished a great project! 

Congratulations are finishing yours!


----------



## JWellman

momo3boys said:


> My friends and I are at day 22 now. A few have used old pictures when they were sick but most of us have been taking pictures every day. Some of mine have been to just record a moment, and others I've really put some thought and energy into it. Either way, I can't wait to keep learning and know that I've finished a great project!
> 
> Congratulations are finishing yours!


I had the flu and still took photos. Not an excuse... LOL


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

JWellman said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, it seems the OP only made 15 days. :meh:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor guy!
> 
> People don't realize how time consuming the project is until they've been at it a few weeks.
Click to expand...


Yeah. I couldn't do it. Ever!


----------



## OpticMemory

I just started on this project as well along with others on one of the photography focus groups i joined on meetup.com.   Although this group is only doing this for 21 days, I plan to stick by it for the year.  This is a great idea to improve on my shots.


----------



## PrashantP

This seems very tough to me. May be Photo a week is a good idea for me


----------



## ISO

I only got to half of January...


----------



## momo3boys

Doing well here. Only lost two out of six participants and we're still going strong!


----------



## DaveJ1983

I'd been away from this forum for a while, but am slowly getting back, so I'm a little late to the party. I started a daily photo page just over a month ago just in an effort to keep myself shooting/editing. I try to make sure I post a picture I took that day (which I've done alright with, 22 out of 33 so far) but even if it's not a picture I took that day, I at least make sure that I re-edit it that day to at least force me to do some kind of photography work. 

It's funny, I just posted about this in the "photography websites" section, then came here and found this!

Here's my page: DIJ Photography - Daily


----------



## MBijen

I'm doing the same project!

Username: MBijen - The year 2012 on Blipfoto


----------



## WilliamDSLR

Fantastic idea! I have never heard of this before and seeing the other projects has inspired me!


----------



## snowbear

EastCoastPhoto said:


> all the best... great job
> visit our sit, u can may have get idea's



Spam, reported


----------



## NinjaWookiee

I wanna do this and I'm starting today.
I created a flickr album for this: 1PicEveryday


Greetings,
Matthias.


----------

